# Silverstone SST-TJ10B-WNV NVIDIA Edition



## ali1407 (14. März 2009)

Hallo PCGHX-Forum,

ich wollte mal in die runde fragen ob es schon nähere infos bzw. erfahrungen über das Silverstone SST-TJ10B-WNV NVIDIA Edition gibt. Wäre cool wenn es hier schon erfahrungen mit dem gehäuse gäbe, denn ich möchte mir bald eins zulegen und im internet habe ich keine gefunden. 

Hier ein paar links:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-TJ10B-WNV NVIDIA Edition - black

GAMERSWARE - Silverstone SST-TJ10B-WNV NVIDIA Edition - black GESV-133


----------



## Alriin (22. März 2009)

Ich habe mir das gute Stück vor etwa 1 Monat gekauft und bin total glücklich damit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was soll ich sagen... groß, geräumig, stabiler Aufbau, perfekt verarbeitet, herrlich gekühlt (fünf 120er Lüfter) und sieht verdammt gut aus.
Die Festplatten liegen in einem ausfahrbaren Festplattenkäfig welcher sich wiederum in einem sepparaten Teil des Gehäuses befinden und durch einen 120er Lüfter gekühlt werden. Davor ist ebenfalls ein 120er (mit Staubschutz) montiert der Luft in das Gehäuse transportiert. Drei Lüfter (einer hinten, zwei oben) befördern die erwärmte Luft wieder nach draußen. Ein ausfahrbarer Mainboardschlitten für ein einfacheres Umbauen ist auch vorhanden.
Das Seitenfenster ist so groß gehalten, dass man nur auf das Mainboard (bzw. das darunter liegende Netzteil) sieht. Bei einigen Vorgängern von mir (Aerocool Aeroengine II) war das Fenster viel zu groß und offenbarte dem Betrachter auch weniger ansehliche Teile (wie z.B. den Festplattenkäfig,...)
Ich habe mir dann noch den Silverstone ESA Edition Commander für den 5,25" Schacht (Anschlußmöglichkeit für Lüfter,...) und einen Cardreader von Silverstone besorgt. Wenn schon denn schon! 

Lautstärke:
Das TJ10 beherbergt meinen Zocker-PC und muss nicht leise sein. Ist es auch nicht. Laut ist aber auch was anderes! Aber wen die Lautsärke stört, der kann sich für ein paar Euro 12V auf 9,5V-Adapter kaufen und so die Geschwindigkeit der Lüfter drosseln. Oder gleich leisere Lüfter... was aber sicher teurer kommt.

Temperaturen: 
CPU bewegt sich zwischen 30 (Leerlauf) und 45 Grad (Last).
GPU kann ich nicht genau erkennen. GPU-Z zeigt zwei Temperaturen an (50 und 57 Grad). Welche unter Last aber kaum steigen.
HDDs liegen bei 21 (Samsung F1HD322HJ) und 25 Grad (Samsung SP2504c).

Fazit:
Es gibt sicherlich ähnlich schicke und funktionelle Gehäuse für weniger Geld, aber wer seinen Komponenten ein gut belüftetetes Zuhause für viele glückliche Jahre bieten will und obendrein ein Nvidia-Fan ist, der kann da glaub ich zuschlagen. Das einzige was mich persönlich stört, ist, dass das Netzteil im unteren Teil des Gehäuses liegt. Bei zwei 120er Lüftern die im oberen Teil Luft nach draußen befördern war aber auch kein Platz mehr.
Auf der anderen Seite ist ein ausklappbarer Anschluss für Front-Audio, Firewire & USB im oberen Teil montiert. Gut für Leute die das Gehäuse am Boden stehen haben, schlecht für solche wie mich, die die Kiste auf dem Schreibtisch platziert haben.

mfg Alriin

P.S.: Kaufen!!!


----------



## raw (22. März 2009)

Hi 

wollt mal fragen was dieser Silverstone ESA Edition Commander bezweckt?

Ansonsten sehr schickes jehäuse!


----------



## Uziflator (22. März 2009)

Kannst du auch mal ein Bild von Innenraum machen, also ohne Seitenwand.


----------



## Alriin (22. März 2009)

raw schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> wollt mal fragen was dieser Silverstone ESA Edition Commander bezweckt?
> 
> Ansonsten sehr schickes jehäuse!



Auf diesem Teil lassen sich unzählige Lüfter, Temperaturfühler und dergleichen anschließen und werden dann von einem einzigen 12V-Stromanschluss gespeist. Dient für mich in erster Linie um ein Kabelwirrwarr zu vermeiden.
Hier die Seite von Silverstone: SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd - Designing Inspiration


----------



## Alriin (22. März 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Kannst du auch mal ein Bild von Innenraum machen, also ohne Seitenwand.



klar...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Innen drin siehts noch nicht ganz so aus wie ich mir das vorstelle. Es gehören z.B. noch einige Kabel besser verlegt und gesleeved. Da ich nächste Woche meine neue Grafikkarte bekomme, werd ich das dann vermutlich machen. Also sorry für den "Saustall" da drin! *g*


----------



## ali1407 (22. März 2009)

hey alriin ,

schonmal vielen dank für die ganzen infos und bilder 

ist wirklich ein sehr intressantes und schickes gehäuse


----------



## raw (22. März 2009)

hi alriin,

kannste ma nen bild reinstelln wenn du fertig bist mit management und sleeven?

und eins von vorne wenn die tür auf is wär auch sehr nice

danke schonmal für die infos

viele grüße,

.raw


----------



## Alriin (23. März 2009)

Ich hoffe ich habe es richtig angehängt... mal sehen...


----------



## raw (23. März 2009)

cool danke 



Alriin schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich habe es richtig angehängt... mal sehen...



yo funzt alles


----------



## Alriin (5. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun ist er fast fertig. Noch ein paar neue Ram, einen Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition und die Killer Xeno (kommt erst ab Mai) rein, dann passts für ein paar Tage. *g*


----------

